

Guesstimate of the payoff matrix for startup versus finance - Dabacon
http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2011/04/banker-pay.html

======
imcqueen
this reminds me of one of PG's articles where he says something to the effect
of - pursuing a startup is like taking a lifetime worth of work and condensing
it into a short period of time. In the end you hopefully end up enjoying more
of your life by getting all the work out of the way.

banking is essentially the opposite; Longer hours, better odds, stricter dress
code.

